# TT and looking after children



## jort (Oct 6, 2014)

Wanting to hear from anyone who has had a TT with young children.

I have a 3yr and 2yr boys and I'm so worried I am going to be a terrible mother in the weeks/months after surgery.

Have you done it with kids? how did you go? what strategies/tips do you have for me?

yep i have a hubby, but he works long hours and will need to continue to work or else we have no income. I have other friends and family around but not sure how much I will need from them

super anxious!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

While I don't have any children, I had two thyroid surgeries within a few weeks of each other, and I can honestly say that time in my life was a major inconvenience, and nothing more. The key for you is going to be getting on a good starting dose of replacement medication right away after your surgery. (If your nodules turn out to be cancerous, there's more to the story here). You will likely need some help from a friend or relative for a few days while you're recovering, but thyroid surgery is a lot easier (for the vast majority) than other types of surgery. Really, it is.

I know you're probably doing a lot of reading on the web, and you're probably seeing some "horror stories" about surgeries and recoveries that didn't go well, but let's keep it in perspective--the people who had good experiences aren't on the web sharing their stories. They're out living their "back to normal" lives. Don't let those horror stories scare you....they're pretty rare.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto Octavia.

The biggest issue, I think (I say I think because I am blissfully child-free), is that you cannot lift anything heavier than 5 pounds for the fist week or two. But that all said, if it makes you feel any better, my husband and I put a new roof on the house when I was 11 days post-op. I also have a small horse farm. My husband did all the chores for the first week, but them I took them back over. I was severely under-medicated for about twelve weeks and I never missed chores, never missed a day of work, and basically lived normally, albeit a bit more fatigued.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the lifting or lack thereof might be your biggest issue.

Try and have your house stocked with foods that are easy to prepare and let your friends know you are having surgery and could use help with meals and entertainment for your kids.

Maybe have a friend take your kids for a few hours each day ( the first 2-3 days)so you can rest and heal.

Proper replacement to begin the first few days is very important. Some doctors wait up to a week - others start immediately. I started on the 3rd day post op.

Figure your replacement dose 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight.

I struggled with fatigue for the 1st year. This was due to being low in Ferritin and also D, you may want to have both checked prior to your surgery just in case they are low in you. Many of us find we are low in one or both.

Most important - when they perform post op labs - insist they run Free T-4 and Free T-3 which will help dial in your replacement dosage.

BTW - I happened to cook a full fried pork chop dinner the first night home from the hospital - possibly from thyroid hormone spill? I felt fantastic. By day 3 of not taking replacement hormone I could feel myself going hypo and asked for the prescription to be called in. You might want to have yours filled prior to your surgery.


----------



## chicknshrimp (Oct 21, 2014)

I also have no kiddos but I had a TT/neck dissection, was in the hospital for 4 days with parathyroid fatigue and hypocalcemia then went directly back to work. I had surgery on a Tues, went back to a 50+ hour week the following Monday. It wasn't fun and it wasn't easy but you do what you have to do. If you have extra help around then by all means take it but you'll be able to do it.

You actually (or I did at least) feel pretty normal hormone-wise for a week or two before your body realizes its missing an organ but then you'll feel fatigued and weird as you get your meds adjusted.

You're stronger than you think you are, you can do this!

Good luck!


----------

